# About to drop $$$. Tyee AL or Ripmo AF



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

I ride rough mountain trails littered with bowling ball and larger sized rocks. I'm conflicted which is the best buy for my situation. Please help.

The Tyee AL Standard is $3,300 and the Ripmo AF SLX is 25% off at $3,220.

Here are the specs.

*Tyee AL*









*Ripmo AF*


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been actually weighing the same decision. I'm a bit disappointed that a coil shock isn't available on the Propain right now, otherwise I think I'd go that direction. 

Enduro MTB makes it sound like the AF is the better smasher though despite its slightly less travel, so it might fit your case better.


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Rear end flexibility is a problem with the Ripmo AF. It’s really helpful in some situations, but in the rough when not everything is being hit straight on it’s tougher to hold on to a line at speed. Things get worse if you are a heavier rider or ride with a feet heavy style. I also didn’t have good luck with the pivot bushings.


----------



## julianw (Sep 23, 2021)

supposedly in 2023 propain's website will allow US customers to start upgrading components a la carte. i'm waiting to see if that is true, then can change the suspension on the GX model. the tyee pedaled really efficiently so i think a coil shock will do well. 



MarcusBrody said:


> I have been actually weighing the same decision. I'm a bit disappointed that a coil shock isn't available on the Propain right now, otherwise I think I'd go that direction.
> 
> Enduro MTB makes it sound like the AF is the better smasher though despite its slightly less travel, so it might fit your case better.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Propain anyday all day.

Ibis' seem to be bb heavy to ground/obstacle situations.

Having wasted thousands in sale even on a plus fully carbon bike of theirs.

Marketed trash mind.

Liked the handling and pedalling aspects and best colour ever for a bike (RED)!

I hear Propain if heavier rider will bob bit more than equivalent though :/


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

julianw said:


> supposedly in 2023 propain's website will allow US customers to start upgrading components a la carte. i'm waiting to see if that is true, then can change the suspension on the GX model. the tyee pedaled really efficiently so i think a coil shock will do well.


Yep, I reached out to them the other day to ask about that last week and they said that both the custom builder and the coil shock I'd enquired about won't be available until next year. I just am hoping it's early rather than late next year. My peak riding season is Fall/Winter/Spring, so I was hoping to pick up something at the end of this year, but I suspect that a Propain would end up being for next year.


----------



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

Gosh. Such a tough decision.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

I like SRAM and I like Ibis. But in this case I'd go Ibis. Fork is comperable, but the prefer the DVO shock, shimano drivetrain and SLX brakes over the GX drive train and magura brakes (even with a 203mm rear) in this case. I'm sure either bike would be good.


----------



## Tinstigator (Jun 28, 2016)

Why even ask pbers the same question other than I guess you want to wind them up lol or rather yourself ;d


----------

